# When you become so derivative that you butcher the Force theme for profit.



## AdamAlake (May 6, 2017)

Sad.


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2017)

Nice, just bought it thanks!


----------



## NoamL (May 6, 2017)

The VIs and synths are mostly garbage, but I actually thought some of the arrangement/reharmonization ideas (in the first 2 minutes) were interesting and unique. I could see it done up as a trailer cue.

Not anywhere near as creative and interesting as this though:



Wasn't disco great? 

Here's another goodun:


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2017)

NoamL said:


> The VIs and synths are mostly garbage, but I actually thought some of the arrangement/reharmonization ideas (in the first 2 minutes) were interesting and unique. I could see it done up as a trailer cue.



I agree. Thought some of the synth work was nice and there were some intelligent choices in there.

Can't find the video but how can you bring up all these classics without this:


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Here's another goodun:


This is amazing...! I just bought the album on vinyl. Thanks!


----------



## Fab (May 6, 2017)

^ it made me smile


----------



## AdamAlake (May 7, 2017)

NoamL said:


> The VIs and synths are mostly garbage, but I actually thought some of the arrangement/reharmonization ideas (in the first 2 minutes) were interesting and unique. I could see it done up as a trailer cue.
> 
> Not anywhere near as creative and interesting as this though:
> 
> ...




See, these actually bring something new to the table in a fun way, and it works. But the Scandroid thing consists mostly of an ostinato reiteration of the same short portion of the melody while very rarely attempting to actually do something with it. Not surprising, since it is just an effort to cash in on the renewed Star Wars craze.


----------



## TehComposerer (May 18, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


>




Bought! Nice find, I love a good cover.


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 18, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> See, these actually bring something new to the table in a fun way, and it works. But the Scandroid thing consists mostly of an ostinato reiteration of the same short portion of the melody while very rarely attempting to actually do something with it. Not surprising, since it is just an effort to cash in on the renewed Star Wars craze.



What do you hold against it? I actually think it's pretty fun to listen to. Just like the Force Awakens and Last Jedi trailers - you're never going to hear me claim that those trailer arrangements are better than Williams' work, but it was super cool to hear a twist on those classics that you'd never get out of Williams himself.


----------



## Leon Willett (May 19, 2017)

I like the electronic disco version in post 1


----------



## Saxer (May 19, 2017)

The godfather of happy disco cover songs:


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 19, 2017)

Am I correct in thinking that in order to sell a cover legally, you must obtain a license from the publisher (via HFA etc.)?


----------



## mac (May 19, 2017)

That was pretty cool. Would sooner listen to that than yet another crappy midi orchestral remake.


----------



## AdamAlake (May 20, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> What do you hold against it? I actually think it's pretty fun to listen to. Just like the Force Awakens and Last Jedi trailers - you're never going to hear me claim that those trailer arrangements are better than Williams' work, but it was super cool to hear a twist on those classics that you'd never get out of Williams himself.



The problem is that it does not do anything interesting. Not from a composition perspective nor from an instrumentation perspective. It is the laziest attempt to cash in on the synthwave scene and Star Wars hype while providing nothing for fans of either. There are seriously talented people creating synth music out there. Klayton is not one of them.


----------



## Katzenjammer (May 21, 2017)

Sounds fine to me. Definitely don't agree that this is "the laziest atempt". Perhaps not the best track I've ever heard. A lot of people that seem to enjoy it. Also, not the first time Klayton takes on Star Wars.

Here's one he did a few years ago.


----------



## Sebastianmu (May 21, 2017)

Also, this:


----------

